# Yakidy YAK



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

I want a Yak... Yup, a Tibetan Yak.

Anyone have a yak?

Know someone who does?

I'm looking at them for the packing/fiber/working aspects, as well as just being halter-broken lugs of pets  I think they're pretty cool, and I have a chance to buy a few... Anyone have any good resources for research? The internet's looking fairly thin.

Thanks y'all!

Nat

Oh, also- the wolves see their horns as a MAJOR deterrant and the mother cows are super protective of their young AND territory (which would be the outter lining of the goat pens). Dierks is wonderful! But 1 dog+goats vs. 3+ wolves= I lose everything. I can't find 3 more guardian dogs right now, so I'm looking at other options


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I know a lot people use Yak fiber to spin. They have Yak's on display at Estes Park Wool market. They are cool.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I'm babysitting a 8 month old Tibetian Yak, his name is Jack. 
they're WAY cool


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Ooo do you have pictures of him, Katrina?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)




----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I have no experience or knowledge of them...but they sure are neat looking! I wouldn't mind having a couple.

Katrina...that boy is darling...is he friendly? I bet it will be hard when he has to go back home.


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

They are awesome- now I just have to save up to get a few!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

So we are thinking of buying a Stock Trailer and going to get my bull soon  Pics to follow if I can actually pull this off!


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Way cool! I'm getting a water buff calf this summer! I can't wait! I think I'm going to get a cow and train her to be in our wild west shows at church. :greengrin: I plan (and pray) to be able to ride her. Hubby had a bull when he was growing up but never rode him. ( he's from Saigon)

Gina


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice!! How are water buffalo temperaments in comparison to the Yak?


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2 ... 1012c24ddc
We went and picked out 3 royal heifer calves, and we took lots of pictures


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

They are SO cute!

When are they coming home?


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

The two weanlings and Bullet will come home next week, YinYang will be coming in the next month or so- when we get the $$. These buggers aren't cheap.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's exciting! Be sure to post pics when you get them home!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh we will! Just another week  Now to get this $$ together...


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

The temperments are very good on WB's. People ride them and use them like oxen. I can't wait to get one. 

Gina


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

We'll be training a steer calf to pack/ride next year  He'll be Bullet's pen buddy too. One of the heifers may be trained to pack. We'll have to wait and see. I'm going to halter break everyone, just in case.


----------



## megan (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow. I need a bigger barn! First I saw the camels now I'm seeing Yaks. My husband is going to be putting contracts out on all of you for putting ideas in my head. Where do you get them?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Neat animal there! Can't wait for photos when you get them home.


----------

